# Paraffin oil



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Glad to get all the responses about paraffin wax.

Now the question is what is paraffin oil used for?

Have you ever used it? Can it be used as a tool lub like on TS and Joiners?


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Depends on where you are. In the UK, they they use the name paraffin to name what we call kerosene. That is the only oil related paraffin that I am aware of.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Paraffin oil could be one of several different things from actual paraffin to mineral oil, or Kerosene. It depends on context. The only thing I use it for is to burn in oil lamps.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraffin#Liquids
http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-paraffin-oil.htm


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

In the UK they call mineral oil liquid paraffin. It's primary use in the market is as a laxative but woodworkers use it for a popular food safe finish on cutting boards. I buy it in 55 galon drums to treat colicy horses! There are various consistencies from very thin to barely liquid.


----------

